# Bobcat s70Mini skid 4 in 1 bucket



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a bobcat s70 . Great little city sidewalk machine . Located in Boston . Post snow probably loaded 30 f450 trucks or Isuzu cab overs this year . Having a problem loading the last quarter as the bucket can't get high enough . Getting too costly to have a guy or two shovel out the last loads . I used my stock 36 inch bucket and a friends machine with the wider tires and a 42 inch blue diamond snow bucket . Wondering if s 4 in 1 would let me fill the truck more without hand shoveling ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I've always turned the truck around to load high trucks with those smaller machines. Helps load the other side full. Then load from the back too. 
4 n 1 bucket might help, rent one and try it. Keep in mind every machine has its limitations, high loading is one of the limitations of these smaller machines.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

High dump bucket. We have one on our Toolcat to load our smaller mulch blower.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> High dump bucket. We have one on our Toolcat to load our smaller mulch blower.


Just watched a video, I like that alot.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ours is a Horst (HLA) there are a few others on the market but I liked Horst the best. Really well built, cylinders are on the sides so it's a completely flat bottom, and they are protected. Ours loaded about 3000 yards of mulch last year and it's a 1 yard bucket. Cutting edge is still nearly new, and 100% of the mulch we scooped from was on asphalt/concrete, so the highest wear material it could be.

I'm pretty sure @Triple L has one on his Cat wheel loader and it's a good bit older than mine so he might have a better opinion.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks . Rental options here for the small attachment plate are very limited . Only one place I know has them . High dump is Pretty slick . Have to look into a smaller one though . Looks like the smallest hla is 60 inch and way too heavy . Maybe they can custom make smaller . Machine is only 36 wide and 2800 lbs with a lift capacity of about 700 Probably need to keep the bucket to 42 inches wide . I already picked up a few chunks with the 42 inch regular that would have tipped the machine over .


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes the horst 60" is 800# plus. Max lift for these machines.
Goodnyou I'm getting 800 lb lift out of my 1900# john deere 3375, I'd think you could get more at 2800#. I'll get more when I put on the wheel weights I just bought. I havn't maxed out the hydros at 800, just the tipping.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a 2 yard hla that's 6 years old... haven't done anything to it besides 2 new hoses... works great! Soo much faster then with a normal bucket


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have many videos of it on YouTube 

Search: cjltriplel


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Well fellas, these might not be an option for us. I havn't found one small enough.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Freshwater said:


> Well fellas, these might not be an option for us. I havn't found one small enough.


Hla will make a custom one just call them, they're just down the street from my house


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Any of those buckets is going to weigh a lot.On a larger machine its not as noticeable. I would just do the best you can with a bare bones bucket,or rent a larger machine or build a custom mobile loading platform!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Didn't think about operating capacity. But as chad said having one custom made would work, especially since it's going on a light machine it wouldn't need to be anywhere nearly as heavy as his or mine are built.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the help . Love the outside the box thinking this site provides . Just noticed through some YouTube videos bobcat makes a combo bucket 44 inches wide . Of course it's not listed on the attachments site for my machine . Weighs 300 lbs . Stock bucket is 180 so it's not too much more . I'm sure since bobcat sells it it's overpriced . Will look into hla cistom as well . Got the whole off season to get it sorted out . The reduced scoop capacity would easilly be made up for by the time and labor savings . Even if it takes s couple more scoops not paying a shovel guy to stand around and wait for the ten minutes I need him will be recovered easily


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, bobcat attachments are crazy expensive. They also work very well, and are very well built. I've yet to have a bobcat attachment that I haven't liked.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Stack a couple of the big blocks like in your salt bin and build a ramp out of dirt and stone. lots of guy got ramps very handy if you need height.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

FredG said:


> Stack a couple of the big blocks like in your salt bin and build a ramp out of dirt and stone. lots of guy got ramps very handy if you need height.


These machines won't lift blocks like that.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> These machines won't lift blocks like that.


Yes I guess if that's the only machine he has he's SOL. lol


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.avanttecno.com/www/us/attachments/high-tip-bucket/#cat=0

Avant makes one at 41"


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Block with Ramp would not work .only at my yard but I share salt with a guy who keeps a big machine there. We bag up the salt in 30 lb bags and put 80 in big nylon bag about the dimensions of a pallet . None of the properties we take care of is big enough for a truck mounted spreader . . Snow Loading is always offsite . About 6 different parking lots with 10-20 cars each .the amount of time it would take to set up ramps and remove I'm already on to the next property. Real inner city stuff tight quarters . Can't fit a big machine in there . I'm beginning to think bobcat bucket may be my best option


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

absolutely said:


> http://www.avanttecno.com/www/us/attachments/high-tip-bucket/#cat=0
> 
> Avant makes one at 41"


Nice find. That's perfect. After I test my lift capacity with my new wheel weights I'll decide on the 41" or the 50".


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Goodnyou , please read the thread "plow or bucket for sidewalk skidsteer". it's half way down here in the heavy equipment forum. I'd love to get your opinion on some of the questions asked in that thread, as someone who has one of these small skids. It's a great read, lots of topics covered. Lots of guys have found good ways to use smaller machines whether skids or tractors.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Goodnyou, 
In your post on the other thread you indicated you had a blower for your machine. Could you load trucks that way, or is it not strong enough?


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Pretty disappointed with the blower .i wish I didn't buy it for 5 grand . It will do ok with fresh light snow and powder . I've Tried to load with it . First I plowed into a pile . Then hit it with the blower but it just gets clogged up . Granted we get a lot of wet heavy snow here . Not so much light and fluffy . I have a couple Honda track machines that could load a truck much faster. I thought the blower would be at least as productive as hondas . I don't think the machine has enough hydraulic flow . On the high flow machines blowers are awesome . My machine also has a bad valve that stays open limiting power . I didn't realize it until a buddy drove it and pointed out something is wrong . That was late nov. had an appointment to fix that in feb but it snowed then and I blew it off It just went into the shop to get that fixed . Also had it overheat last week . It got into the yellow and some coolant came out the cap and I shut it down . Let it cool and it wouldn't even turn over. I'm hoping it's something minor Only 150 hours on it . Barely broken in and 3 months out of warranty


----------

